# Haunt of Germany



## poyntert (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello All,
I live in Germany supporting our military in Europe. We are the largest American community outside of the U.S., with 50,000+ Americans in the area. Needless to say, we have had a large influence on our host country for the past 50 years, to mention the growing acceptance of Halloween as a holiday. My family and I have a haunt that keeps getting bigger every year, 800+ scared last season as they routed thru. I am always having to balance 110 and 220 volt power issues of props that I build, but that's minor. I look forward to learning and trying new props and ideas, which are leading the scare factor in Europe. Thanks for the forum of great haunters...

Todd


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Howdy


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Todd!


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

That is really awesome. Welcome. There are tons of ideas here.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Greetings and welcome. So how about some pictures?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Thanks for supporting the military. My hubby is in the Air Force.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Welcome to Haunt Forum, Todd - we are glad to have you! I agree with Bone Dancer - bring on some pics!!!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Welcome Todd - great username!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you for your service!!! :jol:


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## langolier (May 21, 2011)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome!!


----------



## pensivepumpkin (Mar 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

